# my tt qs project thread



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

hi all,

everyone know what they look like and most basic mods so dont expsect anything mojorly diffrent lol 
but some pics


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

I've orderd a filter got a bmc twin cone filter so just waiting for it to be deliverd and then wil take pics and make it fit lol 
I've wasted polished and wax before the rain come today lol 
And replaced the rear badge with a black one and removed the other badges

Before 








After


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice choice and in the best colour


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great 8)


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks lads, 
will get some more updates when i get the filter turn up  
little bit more power lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Few shots of my avus qS here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice choice and in the best colour


Apart from red :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks very nice And what a gorgeous colour. Thinking of debadging mine as it does look good :?

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neilc said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice choice and in the best colour
> ...


Reds not even in the top 10 colours for a qS :wink: :lol:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks lads and I've beaver been a fan of red this colour is the best  lol


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Couple of little updates

Stickers on the seat frames 

















And sprayed the front audi rings


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks great, though once in the seats I would probably struggle to get out


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice little touches


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

anthony_839 said:


> Couple of little updates
> 
> Stickers on the seat frames
> 
> ...


Is it me or is the letter R wonky :roll:


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, the black rings look cool.
Nice looking car.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Great car the stickers look a little Halfords IMO but a cool car none the less


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thx ppl  they arnt very noticeable and yea it dose look a little wonky weird lol


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Still a stunning car bud don't worry lol.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Anthony your car looks great mods coming on great


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you  
Your Car was liking nice at the Essex meet


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice...now you just need matching hand grips, like mine. 










cheers.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

yea they look good

how did you make then?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

anthony_839 said:


> yea they look good
> 
> how did you make then?


Several of my interior panels failed, mainly the headliner, so I recovered them in microsuede. With some of the excess/scrap material, I covered the grab handles. Same process that Les uses for his grab handle leather wraps. They are almost an exact match to the OEM alcantara...I'd say 99% match. So close that you really can't tell the difference.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

ok cool can i get the stuff from ebay?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

anthony_839 said:


> ok cool can i get the stuff from ebay?


I bought my material (15 meters) from a local fabric distributor as I wanted to actually see and feel the material before buying it. Here you see all of the panels laid out after I cut a piece for the headliner.










One of the benefits of living in a large city is we have plenty of sources.

If you can't find a match there, PM me.

cheers.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

ok cool will have a look arround local aera if not will give you a shout

thanks


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

black full cap bolts 


and polished and waxed


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

while im saving up for the liquid gauge 
doing the small bits



and when the indicators flash


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Car looks very good mate, keep on with the updates!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh and i've seen a few things about the debaffled charge pipe, whats the reason for this? :?:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks mate 

It's allows the turbo to spool a little quicker

And also makes it sound a bit louder lol


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Ahh i see! Is it difficult to do?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

About 1 hour with a very large hammer and chisel. Be prepared to be slapped with an ASBO due to the noise that you will be making hammering it all out. :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hahaha!! My neighbors are forgiving, and so are their neighbors... but im not sure about the ones even further away!

If they question me, i'll deny all knowledge! :twisted:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Haha yep took me a while with it but worth it in the end

Tbh best to buy another one and do it that way you can take your time


----------



## ShaunFlucker (Jul 26, 2013)

Cracking looking car.


----------



## tall64 (Dec 31, 2012)

anthony_839 said:


> Painted up the brackets as well


really like the painted finish rather than the polished. looks great!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NickG said:


> Oh and i've seen a few things about the debaffled charge pipe, whats the reason for this? :?:


You can buy them already done and polished 
http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... t=FM225BHP


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have my old one of my qs if you want to do it that way and replace then?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks lads

What have you got spare Craig?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

A spare charge pipe off my qs, I got a forge one so mines sitting around doing nothing if you wanted to debaffle mine whilst yours is intact kinda thing? Make life easier.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ahh far enough I've all ready done mine  debaffled and painted it same as what u did

Just need to do the intake mani now


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

haven't updated this in ages 
but have a few bits done
boost gauge and liquid in, might swap these 2 around and have the boost gauge closer to me


This was with just ignition turned on so exhaust wasn't actually that temp dunno how it got that reading

number plate blank just needs a couple more coats of lacquer and then its done



and I now have an intake mani again couple more coats of lacquer and its done



took off the charge pipe to redo the lacquer as it was pealing /bubbling where I didn't use high temp stuff (I've learned from my mistake)

on the note of painting intake mani

what seals are required 
tb to mani 
mani to block
injectors

anything else ?


----------



## Ashmond (Dec 2, 2013)

what paint/technique did you use to paint the inlet, etc?

And whats all this about debaffling the charge pipe?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

sanded down the crinkle paint that was on there till it was flat (took a long time! )

then primed, used normal spray paint 2 3 layers, and then high temp lacquer on top again 2 3 layers

debaffled charge pipe is the innards of the pipe removed to allow more air flow.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice work Anthony...The manifold will look nice.. 8) Where did you get the number plate blank from?

Damien.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey mate thanks

Got it from audi 32 quid I think got the receipt at home

Turned up next day as well


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice work Anthony...The manifold will look nice.. 8) Where did you get the number plate blank from?
> 
> Damien.


Don't tell me you have only just found out about these mate :lol:
I think I have the part number if you need it


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work Anthony...The manifold will look nice.. 8) Where did you get the number plate blank from?
> ...


No lol...don't make me get my monkey out on you Andy... :wink:

See them a lot on TT's in my second home the USA.. 

Damien.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the same kind of monkey hanging arroud my hear view mirror


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

anthony_839 said:


> I have the same kind of monkey hanging arroud my hear view mirror


Hanging is all monkeys are good for :lol:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same kind of monkey hanging arroud my hear view mirror
> ...


lol yea,

got boost gauge working fun to watch the needle dance lol


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Upper boost pipe done

Waiting to be fitted

Numberplate blank done

I knw it looks a little off but just got let the sun to get the paint and see if it comes more like it will also take a pic in the sun see if it looks ok 
Boost gauge swapped so I can see it better 


Just waiting on the intake manifold to dry today and polishing it tonight


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

anthony_839 said:


> Upper boost pipe done
> 
> Waiting to be fitted
> 
> ...


Loving the gauges in the vents. Would like these in mine but would need someone to fit them for me :?

Paul


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

its not hard mate 

could help you out one weekend im not too far from Chelmsford

just need to get all the bits together


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

anthony_839 said:


> its not hard mate
> 
> could help you out one weekend im not too far from Chelmsford
> 
> just need to get all the bits together


That's very kind of you matey. May take you up on the offer when I get around to sorting them. But get my suspension sorted first. Do you have a link to the boost gauge? Yours really suits the TT interior 8)

Paul


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > its not hard mate
> ...


no problem and thanks 

this is the one I orderd 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230578562592? ... 1497.l2649

then I had a mate make up a mount as its smaller than the vent so need something to hold it in place. 
there is someone on here who sells them as well. for about a tenner


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice one thank you. Link saved.

Paul


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

dirty wheels as puddles round by way  but nice new discs


----------



## benmatti (Sep 28, 2013)

looks great mate.

where did you get the number blanking plate from. link?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks

I ordered it from audi mate,

haven't got a link sorry


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

ordered intake mani spacer from a member on here so I can finally get my new painted one on

but for now rear strut bar painted (I know it looks different colour bit its not its the way the light is shining on he painted bar compared to not on the back of seats



led bulbs



yellow dogbone



and 4 hours washing clay bar polishing and waxing.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Painted intake mani and spacer fitted


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Added shiney dip stick


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lowering springs ordered not fitted yet tho
Also painted the strut brace


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

What springs you gone for?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Apex 40 mm as frok reading up they actually drop the rear of a qs


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Fair play. I've never seen them on a qs and really want to see some fitted. See if they actually lower them.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hopefully fitting them this month once I do pic will be up


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

I'll keep an eye out.. Any ideas when your likely to fit them?


----------



## tnewson (Oct 19, 2013)

Did you notice any temperature differences with that inlet manifold spacer? That's a phenolic one right?

tnewson


----------



## timmeh2k (Nov 9, 2013)

I have those Apex springs on my QS, definitely lowers it. You will probably need some adjustable tie bars on the back, I have some serious camber going on at the moment


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

timmeh2k said:


> I have those Apex springs on my QS, definitely lowers it. You will probably need some adjustable tie bars on the back, I have some serious camber going on at the moment


Any pics mate?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

tnewson said:


> Did you notice any temperature differences with that inlet manifold spacer? That's a phenolic one right?
> 
> tnewson


not much of a diffrence tbh prob more when sitting in traffic than any other time


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Any closer to fitting the Apex's?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

nope too much work to do atm, getting into work for 8 and not leaving till 7 ish most days and my bday month coming up being 25 im going for a full month of weekend partying.  lol


----------



## toughtt (Feb 14, 2014)

anthony_839 said:


> Couple of little updates
> And sprayed the front audi rings


Those rings look nice mate. What process did you go through to spray them.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sanded them down so no chrome was there 2 layers of primer 5 layers of gloss black 5 layers of clear then sand down with 1500 and polish to a shine


----------



## toughtt (Feb 14, 2014)

anthony_839 said:


> Sanded them down so no chrome was there 2 layers of primer 5 layers of gloss black 5 layers of clear then sand down with 1500 and polish to a shine


Thanks bud


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

fitted catch can today and a black tip. 
I have a black wrinkle cam cover but just need to fit it. bit nervous about doing it my self

before 


after


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job  
A number of people have had problems with black crackle cam covers being affected very badly by the heat the smoth finish powder coating is fine but for some reason the heat affects the crackle finish


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks nice and hidden still keeping close to oem look 

ahh ok,

mine is a bit weird its more of a textured look to an actual crackle.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

fitted some footwell leds' some red as the dash

looks good also dim when I dim the interior lights so they aren't too bright


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice I like


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

thank you


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

in the process of building a sub box 
no pics as yet but it should fit into the rear seat delete,
made out of fiberglass so will be light weight.  
new raido has been fitted for the subs to connect to just a bog std after market one so no pics of that  lol

finally got my cam cover fitted





few more bits to clean up under there and then its done


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

now with wire tuck  

Just need to clean up the heat shielding


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

anthony_839 said:


> How with wire tuck
> 
> Just need to clean up the heat shielding


I need to do this, have you got any more pics or words on how you did it please?

John


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey mate yea ill get some more pics for you

when i started i was daunting but once you start it's actually easy
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... e-Tuck-DIY

Used that guide to start but as different engine
it was a little diffrent


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

anthony_839 said:


> Hey mate yea ill get some more pics for you
> 
> when i started i was daunting but once you start it's actually easy
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... e-Tuck-DIY
> ...


Cheers mate, that would be very useful 

I'll check out the link as well

John


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

duggy sorry I haven't got any pics yet

I promise ill get them tonight

everytime ive gone to do it, its too dark to get anything worth while.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

sub box built. 
fully fibreglass 









not 100% as I couldn't get the fireblass completely flat but its in as a test for now sounds ok and not noticeable.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Alloys refurbed! Black centre caps and nut covers will get more pics when car been cleaned


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

After a nice polish


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

ordered some bolster protectors 
got 1 for now see how it looks and fits will then get the other for passenger seat 




wil post more pics once received and fitted


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Protectors are in 


I think they look quite good 

Also mk2 wire cover


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

no pics but golf 4 motion rear arb fitted

and adjustable tie bars so i can get the rear camber and toe set up correctly.

can already tell the arb has improved the car.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

New filter with velocity stack fitted


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

grab handles done by garth

make such a diffrence!


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Stunning TT mate, those grab handle look great! Do you have a link for them please?


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Winter20vt said:


> Stunning TT mate, those grab handle look great! Do you have a link for them please?


hey thanks!

they are done by garth on the forum he charges 10 +postage to do a set of door handles, 
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1159906
i managed to fit both of mine in an hour. 
bit fiddle but its not too hard.

i now have a spare set of handles going up for sale


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

hears a better photo, the match is very good!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks mate, glad you're happy with them 
Makes you wonder why Audi didn't do something like this from the factory.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Garth said:


> Thanks mate, glad you're happy with them
> Makes you wonder why Audi didn't do something like this from the factory.


yea defo ! 
well recommended 
looks 10000000000 x better! prob a cost cutting why they didnt


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

new splitter


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Garth said:


> Thanks mate, glad you're happy with them
> Makes you wonder why Audi didn't do something like this from the factory.


Leather door pulls were available from the factory you could buy a pair for £22 from from the parts dept UNTILL I posted about it and they became popular so Audi put the price up to over £50 a pair :evil:


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Where were the black fuel flap bolts from? They suit the QS colour scheme so well so I want to copy you 

Also have you changed the scuttle cover - I looked on ETKA but it gives 2 colour variants


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

anthony_839 said:


> new splitter


Looks good, where did you get it and how tricky was it to fit?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Fisher4772 said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > new splitter
> ...


Looks like the Seat Leon front splitter try a search there are a few how to


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Leon cupra r splitter has a gap in the middle and tapers off towards the ends. Im guessing this is an EZ lip or something similar. Looks great though.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

NWDSdaz said:


> Leon cupra r splitter has a gap in the middle and tapers off towards the ends. Im guessing this is an EZ lip or something similar. Looks great though.


yep ez lip  15 quid from ebay and it just sticks on


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> Where were the black fuel flap bolts from? They suit the QS colour scheme so well so I want to copy you
> 
> Also have you changed the scuttle cover - I looked on ETKA but it gives 2 colour variants


i got them from pro bolt about 8 quid i think
scuttle cover i just painted it as it was very dull


----------

